# DIY headphone pads? Yes: Success!



## iHelp

Do you guys think making a headphone pad would be difficult? I plan to make some Beyer like velour pads, attempting to mimic the C-pads by headphile.

 I have all the tools I need. Fabric, stuffing, sewing machine, etc.
 Any opinions? Has this been done before?


----------



## earthpeople

If you're skilled at working with fabric and whatnot, I figure it shouldn't be too difficult. 
 I would bet it's been done many times before.

 I'm thinking about making some circumaural pads for supraaural headphones, I'll probably look into it when I have more free time.


----------



## iHelp

I'm still wondering how the main padding (the donut) made.

 Maybe somewhat like the J$ pads...
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *squid+* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you're skilled at working with fabric and whatnot, I figure it shouldn't be too difficult. 
 I would bet it's been done many times before.

 I'm thinking about making some circumaural pads for supraaural headphones, I'll probably look into it when I have more free time._


----------



## leeperry

some food for thoughts: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/mdr...ml#post6248529


----------



## iHelp

Nice!

 I might take a stab at it. not much to lose really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_some food for thoughts: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/mdr...ml#post6248529_


----------



## Joelby

I think as far as the foam goes, you just carve a donut out of a block. I've done some tinkering myself. Tricky part is the fabric, for sure. This is where I failed miserably.


----------



## iHelp

Hand sew or machine?

 I was thinking as combo of foam and polyfill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think as far as the foam goes, you just carve a donut out of a block. I've done some tinkering myself. Tricky part is the fabric, for sure. This is where I failed miserably._


----------



## OutdoorXplorer

I am awaiting the final product from J$ for my HD650...


----------



## iHelp

So far (not done), the "donut" is too thin... sigh

 Still working.


----------



## iHelp

YES!!! GREAT results with the DIY pads.

 Cost less than $5 for a pair...

 They look really authentic. Building the the Grado adapter tomorrow.

 Do you guys want pics?


----------



## backefel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iHelp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_YES!!! GREAT results with the DIY pads.

 Do you guys want pics?_

 

Nice! I want to see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Joelby

LOL, do want pics...

 We won't believe you without em!


----------



## earthpeople

pictures would be awesome!


----------



## iHelp

Hand-sewn velour pads... carved foam on the inside... Simply amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 4 inch diameter and the disc is 1/2 inch thick, 1 inch tall. Going to add a silk/plastic base so the pads don't lose their shape.

 Next... C-PADS!! Watch out headphile!


----------

